# Snowmobile trailer axel



## bigbuck (Mar 17, 2001)

Any idea what it would cost to have a new torsion axel but on a snowmobile trailer?


----------



## vans (Jan 26, 2006)

I use this website to maintain my trailers
http://www.trailerpartsdepot.com/c-3-axt-axles-torsion.aspx


----------



## eyeball (Dec 23, 2011)

These guys are pretty good http://www.woodland-trailers.com.


----------



## Zach Howell (Mar 23, 2017)

bigbuck said:


> Any idea what it would cost to have a new torsion axel but on a snowmobile trailer?


Likely more than the trailer is worth unless you have a high-end trailer. Can I ask what is wrong with the current axle? I had some separate from the frame last year and came up with a good fix if you're in the same predicament that I was in.


----------

